# VR-Gamer für Project HIVE Nürnberg gesucht



## dgeigerd (27. Juni 2018)

*VR-Gamer für Project HIVE Nürnberg gesucht*

Hi,

Ich suche VR-Gamer für unseren geplanten VR Bereich bei HIVE Nürnberg.

Dort könnte man sich dann mal zusammentun und regelmäßig gemeinsam mal was zocken und sich irgendwann mal auf LAN- Partys Treffen und dort dann gemeinsam VR zocken und vieles mehr.

Wer Interesse, Vorschläge, Ideen oder Fragen dazu hat, kann gern dieses Thema kommentieren oder mich anschreiben.


----------



## dooli (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: VR-Gamer für Project HIVE Nürnberg gesucht*

also ne lan party mit vr drauf stell ich mir als zuschauer mega lustig vor
außerdem würde wohl jeder so 4x4m platz brauchen ca damit man sich ned in die quere kommen kann beim rumlaufen und rumfuchteln.

ansonsten hab ich ne oculus und fände ne überschaubare gruppe schon interessant.


----------

